# Wotofo Serpent Mini RTA



## kevkev

Any of you guys bringing these in?
Any one have stock already?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## skola

Damn! Another mini tank to look out for.. 
That deck!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cloudasaurus

Im keen on this too


----------



## MorneW

damnit, just when I thought I am happy. Added to list for shit I HAVE to buy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Pixstar

Wow that looks good!


----------



## MoneymanVape

Got the big one. That looks cool i want that. Let me know if you find info olease

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Video Bump...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Pixstar

kevkev said:


> Video Bump...



He likes it! If Todd likes it then it's surely good flavour wise.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

@mildly.inked this may fix your juice problem

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## mildly.inked

Mike said:


> @mildly.inked this may fix your juice problem


Hahahaha, or result in me having to fill up every 15min!

Looks good though


----------



## 3avape

3avape will have them next week,check it here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Franky

Any local vendors getting this in?


----------



## brotiform

Mine shipped today , review once it arrives. @Ave40 have stock


----------



## Franky

brotiform said:


> Mine shipped today , review once it arrives. @40ave have stock



Hi @brotiform, who is that vendor?


----------



## brotiform

@Ave40 sorry


----------



## Franky

OK those guys are from China - what's the shipping time - a month?


----------



## Stosta

Franky said:


> OK those guys are from China - what's the shipping time - a month?


It usually depends on what you're willing to pay for shipping, a high priced option can get it to you from China in two days.


----------



## Pixstar

Franky said:


> Any local vendors getting this in?


Yeah anyone?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brotiform

Here is your chance thanks to @Ave40 :

https://www.ave40.com/blogging/wotofo-serpent-mini-giveaway.html


----------



## Pixstar

brotiform said:


> Here is your chance thanks to @Ave40 :
> 
> https://www.ave40.com/blogging/wotofo-serpent-mini-giveaway.html


I'll try that thanks @brotiform but somehow I'm not too confident of being one of the 20 winners in a pool of over 9900 entries...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Vapers Corner

Vapers Corner will be getting some. 

Hopefully next week or so

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## kevkev

Vapers Corner said:


> Vapers Corner will be getting some.
> 
> Hopefully next week or so


Thanks!


----------



## Franky

Vapers Corner said:


> Vapers Corner will be getting some.
> 
> Hopefully next week or so


Count me in!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

I think us peeps should communicate with each other and create subforums to order cause if we all chip in im sure we can speed up deliveries and help with shipping costs. Just a suggestion?


----------



## kevkev

Vapers Corner said:


> Vapers Corner will be getting some.
> 
> Hopefully next week or so


Any news on this? @Vapers Corner

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MorneW

@Clouds4Days. There is a groupbuy section bu the classifieds

Sent from my HUAWEI GRA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner

kevkev said:


> Any news on this? @Vapers Corner



Shipped from the supplier yesterday. So expecting in the next week or 2

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Sir Vape

We have in stock. Flavour is insane 




http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev

Sir Vape said:


> We have in stock. Flavour is insane
> 
> View attachment 53948
> 
> 
> http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new



Thank you! Order placed , 10 minutes after next day delivery cut off time, will have to wait till Monday


----------



## Sir Vape

will send it out bro. no worries

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapers Corner

Hi All

They have arrived and are available online:

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Franky

Vapers Corner said:


> Hi All
> 
> They have arrived and are available online:
> 
> http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/category/just-arrived-78


If I ordered today I suppose delivery would be Monday?


----------



## Vapers Corner

Franky said:


> If I ordered today I suppose delivery would be Monday?



Monday to major cities.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Franky

Vapers Corner said:


> Monday to major cities.


And my order is through!

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar

Great service from @Vapers Corner .Ordered yesterday before midday and received it early this morning. Thank you for the gift too, excellent milk tart flavour from @Larry Juices!
My initial thoughts on the tank:
Excellent flavour, even at 0,9 ohms, N80 Nichrome, it's hard to believe it's a single coil tank.
Airflow is great for me for both MTL and DL, a little noisier than the Goblin Mini or Silverplay Nano. Easy to adjust, very smooth.
Building is easy, a little tricky capturing the leads if using 26g wire or thinner.
Build quality is great, threads are a little crunchy sometimes but not terrible.
Filling is a breeze, no leaks too.
Great little tank, so glad I got it.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Franky

Arrghhh! Got my order from @Vapers Corner about half an hour ago and the pyrex tank cracked upon inserting it into the top


----------



## Flava

Franky said:


> Arrghhh! Got my order from @Vapers Corner about half an hour ago and the pyrex tank cracked upon inserting it into the top


just opened mine and thought it could do with a clean. broke the glass taking it off and broke the replacement trying to put it on...thought i was being careful. Didn't even get to try it out, what a fail on my part.
Anyone know where i can get replacement glass (a few) from?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Clouds4Days

Flava said:


> just opened mine and thought it could do with a clean. broke the glass taking it off and broke the replacement trying to put it on...thought i was being careful. Didn't even get to try it out, what a fail on my part.
> Anyone know where i can get replacement glass (a few) from?



Dam thats a pity bud. What have you done in like cause seems like karma gave you a little kick in the nuts there... Hahaha 
I think post a thread in who has stock bud.


----------



## Flava

Will do. Contacted vendor for help. Will try posting tomorrow if that fails. 
Hopefully not karma just clumsy.


----------

